
Rebuilding our Support Tech architecture - ryan_lane
https://eng.lyft.com/move-thoughtfully-and-dont-be-afraid-to-change-things-ab9fc4fd0cf2
======
apalmer
I found the database design portion of this to border on... if just felt like
they were trying to model the most basic of design decisions as some kind of
technical achievement. seemed to me they were trying to garner tech 'street
cred' without something to be worthy of credit, not sure i understood.

------
juped
>the popular hacker mentality of “move fast and break things.”

This is really slanderous to the hacker ethos - this is really more of a
startup-cult slogan. :)

~~~
cheschire
It’s the motto of people who don’t mind being fired a lot.

[https://xkcd.com/1428/](https://xkcd.com/1428/)

~~~
freehunter
Everyone has a test server. Some people are just lucky enough to have a
separate production server.

